# Galyans Sporting Goods Store Grand Opening



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

It's a block off Va Beach Blvd on Independence Blvd. They're gonna have some interesting guests during the grandopening...which starts on April 23.

Do the items they carry work in saltwater...or are they strictly fresh water gear and supplies only?


http://www.galyans.com/stores/virginia_beach.asp



Thanks


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

fresh and salt, great store


----------



## Hattersman (Mar 26, 2002)

They deal with both salt & fresh. We have one in Richmond. A littlle high priced but, good selection and knowledgable sales people.


----------

